# Any experience with BOTH .40 & 9mm P-07 Duty??



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

My son is in the Navy, just joined, and will be going through special warfare Navy diver training soon. He's already a certified commercial diver, and he's a badass little shit, so I know he'll make it through! 

I told him that when he graduated, I would buy him a gun. Together we picked out the CZ P07 duty. We discussed it and really couldn't come to a decision as to whether or not the 40 or 9 mm would be a better choice&#8230; More capacity with the nine, little stronger round with the 40. I see 40 all over the shelves wherever I go, but 9 mm is still very scarce around here. That makes me lean towards the 40. He's an inexperience shooter, but since this will be the gun he learns on I really don't think it matters what caliber I get him&#8230; He will learn to shoot it because it's what he shoots! 

My question to the group is this: is there anyone who has shot, or is familiar with both the 9 and the 40 in this particular model? If so, does one shoot better than the other, or does one just have a better feel to it than the other. (I have shot both my FNX-9 and my buddy's FNX-40, and I prefer the 9, and even prefer it with certain grains of bullets. So I'm aware that there can be a perfect caliber of gun (and sometimes bullet) in a specific model compared to something else that's very similar.
Anyone? Thanks in advance for your response(s)!

//Radar

P.s.
*PLEASE, I don't want this to turn into a 9mm vs. 40 S&W debate, Lord knows there are more than enough of those threads to be found. I want to know about THIS GUN (only). Thank you.*


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

Only shot a 9mm po7 duty at the range one time....guy next to me was proud of his new PO7 and wanted me to shoot it cause I let him shoot my similar Shark 55 9mm.....my first shot at 7yds. was dead center bullseye next shot was the same....surprised both of us...gave his gun back and said "fantastic gun" been thinking of getting one ever since


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have recently bought the p07 duty. So far it's running great ! Accuracy is second to none and although the double action is a little heavy this gun is fine piece for $465.00! Yes you can buy a sig which I own and they are great weapons but I like this gun . I would stick with the 9mm because the 40 has a sharp recoil and cost of ammo too.


----------

